# Denon avr 886s disassembly for sub amp



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi :coocoo:
Was wondering what the mentors do with their too 'expensive-to-fix' av receivers. Is it possible to seperate out the good amp with or without processor or is just too much for the average solderer?
Any advice appreciated-thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting thought,.... I have only ever had one receiver die on me. Cannot recall what I did with it :scratch:.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALPHUX said:


> Hi :coocoo:
> Was wondering what the mentors do with their too 'expensive-to-fix' av receivers. Is it possible to seperate out the good amp with or without processor or is just too much for the average solderer?
> Any advice appreciated-thanks!


I would highly doubt it that its worth the time to figure out what you would need to bypass to send a signal to just the amplification section. Each and every receiver is designed very different and would involve allot of work just searching out Schematics for it.
Are you trying to power a sub with this? receivers wont do well with this either as they usually dont have more than 100watts available, far too little to properly drive a sub.


----------

